# Complete career and education change ... Need all the help I can get



## roth0043 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello all ... I post in hopes that I can be led towards the right path as right now I am just completely lost. I recently (last 2 weeks) got laid off of my job. Now I am very much thinking of essentially starting over and actually getting a career started instead of rotting away like I have been. I have a bachelors degree in sport management from the University of MN (yea, completely worthless) and have been working the last 4 years or so since graduation in essentially admin and retail management type jobs. I have always loved computers and have always been fascinated by them and have always had a knack for fixing them and being able to solve peoples problems with them (novice type stuff) 

I very much want to begin a career in IT i believe as I seem to have a pretty good passion for fixing problems related to computers and such and love the challenge that it brings. 

Where do i begin ? What does someone just starting out do or go as far as education ? classes ? graduate school ? online courses ? 

Any information to get me started would be very much appreciated as I really am so overwhelmed with things right now. Obviously this is going to be a long journey so any advice or links to advice or anything would be very very much appreciated. 

thanks for your time.


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi there roth0043.

I started out much the same. but i went from nursing to retail to management. I had been tampering with PC's since i got my first commodore64 when i was 8.  If youd like my advice, you say you can fix general problems, then why not start with a compTIA A+, then work your way from there to an MCSE and such. 

The compTIA i believe is almost a grounding, teaching you all you need to know before venturing forward.  you could even go back to college and study further after that. Have a look here, CompTIA A+

I hope this helps a little. 

Regards
Phoenyx.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

phoenyxrising is right. Certification is the best option.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree and disagree with some of the posts above. First of all, I also graduated from the U so I feel your pain. My degree was in Marketing so far I've been lucky. 

I think certification is good but alone, it won't do you good. You have a SPorts Management degree. You want an entry level tech job. That won't work. You're competing with too many people with relevant degrees and experience (depending where you live). Getting an A+ will not get you further notice. It will if you compliment it with the right degree. 

My suggestion is getting an AAS in computers/networking or something like it. Stay away from most community colleges because they are way too broad. Go with a small private accredited school. Not sure where you are, but in the Twin Cities, there are a few that might be worth while checking out: ITT, Rasmussen, Dunwoody, Henn Tech. 

Once you get your AAS degree, then get your certification. Once you do that, try your best to get an entry level job and work your way up. Eventually, you might finish off your BS degree in computers (to expand on your AAS degree). In 5 years, you will have 2 BS degrees. 1 AAS degree. And a few certification + 5 years of experience. Now you will see a better opportunity. 

Unfortunately, this will cost you. Your previous degree doesn't come without paying the price. No matter what school you go to, most of your credits won't transfer because they are non-related. Your generals might but your 'core' classes will be lost, meaning you will take a lot of classes all over. It will be a somewhat expensive journey but you will be rewarded in the end. Best of luck!!! :wave:


----------

